
Lawmakers Leave Washington Without Renewing Expired Surveillance Powers - ddlatham
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lawmakers-leave-washington-without-renewing-expired-surveillance-powers-11585357621
======
zapttt
too good to be true for long.

just like fisa, they will extend on monday after no deliberation.

~~~
zapttt
LOL. downvoted with no comment pointing why it would not be.

alas, it was the rigth prediction and Exactly that happened.

